# First attempt at engine bay cleaning



## NewCleaner (Oct 12, 2015)

Fellas

I get my new BMW 220i next month. I'm keen to protect the engine bay with Gtechnic Exo after cleaning and degressing it.

I am planning to lubricate and rinse off the APC with a watering can. How do I know which parts need to be covered?


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

If you avoid using water under pressure, I'd just cover the alternator. If you're cleaning it from new, you'll only need to use a watering can, APC and dressing.


----------

